# Tat East Coast



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Last night I fired up a Tat East coast and paired it with George T Stagg Bourbon.

Both are full bodied and full flavoured! I had to add a little ice to calm down the bourbon, 144.8 proof! wooooooo, that was some smooooooooth bourbon.

The Tat was from the first box I bought, month one of the release and its aging perfectly. Hints of clove, spice, coffee and cedar. 

Bigfoot


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Awesome pairing there Bigfoot! Damn, I love those Tats! 

CD


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

tats are delicious---um gooddddddddd!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

looks like a great night:dribble:


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice. I had a Tatuaje West Coast yesterday.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice pair. Like the GT Stagg


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very nice work Brian. Looks like a great paring. I imagine you still knew your name after.....right?


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

144.8 Proof holy crap now thats som good hooch!!!


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Have you tried Absynth yet man? Try pairing that with somethin...


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I love those east coasts I may have to fire one up this week that madee want one


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

looks like a relaxing time!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

:dribble:


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Dang Brian. At 144.8 proof, you had to be careful not to blow yourself up as you sipped your Stagg and smoked that beautiful stick!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pairing - That East Coast edition is one of my favorite Tats. :dribble:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

I am smoking an East Coast as we speak. What a wonderful cigar! These dang liquor stores in SC need to get Stagg! I saw it once and didn't pounce on it. Now I can't find it. I'm dumb.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats funny Brian I smoked the same stick at our herf last night! My first east Coast and it was great. Thanks to Chubz!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

One of my all time favorites! The Tat not the 144.8 Proof Bourbon. That stuff is flammable!


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Very nice cigar and pairing.


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

I've never smoked the East Coast. I've smoked a ton of West Coast and I love them. However, in your pics I don't give a damn about the Tats. All I saw was STAGG :dribble: It would be nice if my local BevMo would stock more than 1 f*%*(g bottle each month. Time to go to the store!!


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

great smoke!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I think the east and west coast are possibly the best Tats I have had...


----------

